# hopper enter here



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

over the past few years the cars have been getting higher and higher my only question is when is enough enough, 115 inch g body is just nuts, and a little ugly .id like to see the clean drivable hoppers come back, to me theres nothing better than a clear ride hitting 70-80 pulling up on fools with out ducktaped head lights and buckles everywhere. oj, big m, rooster,angel just a few i remember that used to keep a clean hopper,that a cant wait to see back out.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

is this a black magic cheerleader !!!!! fail!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 11:42 PM~15397210
> *is this a black magic cheerleader !!!!! fail!!!!
> *


chearleader......far from it but with the losses youve been taking id invest in some palmpalms if i was you... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i do like to see clean cars pullin up ,but theres always gunna be the extreme 100"+ cars out there :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 18 2009, 10:01 PM~15397479
> *i do like to see clean cars pullin up ,but theres always gunna be the extreme 100"+ cars out there  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2009, 12:01 AM~15397479
> *i do like to see clean cars pullin up ,but theres always gunna be the extreme 100"+ cars out there  :biggrin:
> *


mathematicly i dont see how muck higher they can get and still look like the car they started out as. i guess its like comparing nascar and street races.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin: I GOT ONE!!!


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 19 2009, 12:29 AM~15397771
> *:biggrin:  I GOT ONE!!!
> *


ya me too..just had a descussion with a couple of my partners about what to come out with next summer theres two ways to go compeat with the big boys and start tearing up the cars or stand our ground leave them where there at keep them looking and running good and nose up to the ugly motherfuckers and take a lose unless they break :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 18 2009, 10:42 PM~15397866
> *ya me too..just had a descussion with a couple of my partners about what to come out with next summer theres two ways to go compeat with the big boys and start tearing up the cars or stand our ground leave them where there at keep them looking and running good and nose up to the ugly motherfuckers and take a lose unless they break :biggrin:
> *


im feeling ya there ,i think most of the time there will be summat thats on the same page that will be willing to hop


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 11:42 PM~15397210
> *is this a black magic cheerleader !!!!! fail!!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM9xiUZKUWE

I'd call this far from fail


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 19 2009, 12:56 AM~15398604
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM9xiUZKUWE
> 
> I'd call this far from fail
> *


it is when you got broke you off twice on your lil trip to the super show by us!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hopping buckets is ruining lowriding


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 18 2009, 08:56 PM~15397406
> *chearleader......far from it but with the losses youve been taking id invest in some palmpalms if i was you... :biggrin:
> *


ive had one of the cleanest hoppers out there ... losses yeah right i got cars home boy pull up... :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 18 2009, 11:56 PM~15398604
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM9xiUZKUWE
> 
> I'd call this far from fail
> *


i'd call that far from 100" inches!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 19 2009, 03:56 AM~15398604
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM9xiUZKUWE
> 
> I'd call this far from fail
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 03:09 AM~15398724
> *it is when you got broke you off twice on your lil trip to the super show by us!!!!
> *



UR SHIT ENDED UP BREAKING DA FIRST TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS U BREAK U LOSE..... :biggrin: .....IONO BOUT DA 2ND TIME I WAS STANDING BEHIND BUT I DO KNO WE WAS HITTIN BUMPER AN U WERENT WELL JUSS SEE WEN DA NEW ROLLIN COMES OUT....ALL I KNO IS 20 HOURS 2 COME OUT AN SHOW UP AN I KNO WE AINT REALLY UP THERE WIT GUYS BUT I THINK WE DESERVE SOME CREDIT 4 ATLEAST SHOWIN UP........


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 19 2009, 08:03 AM~15399189
> *UR SHIT ENDED UP BREAKING DA FIRST TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS U BREAK U LOSE..... :biggrin: .....IONO BOUT DA 2ND TIME I WAS STANDING BEHIND BUT I DO KNO WE WAS HITTIN BUMPER AN U WERENT WELL JUSS SEE WEN DA NEW ROLLIN COMES OUT....ALL I KNO IS 20 HOURS 2 COME OUT AN SHOW UP AN I KNO WE AINT REALLY UP THERE WIT GUYS BUT I THINK WE DESERVE SOME CREDIT 4 ATLEAST SHOWIN UP........
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 19 2009, 12:56 AM~15398604
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM9xiUZKUWE
> 
> I'd call this far from fail
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 06:37 AM~15398993
> *ive had one of the cleanest hoppers out there ... losses yeah right i got cars home boy pull up...  :0  :0
> *


this was not supossed to be a shit talking topic theres already plenty of them on there......if your happy hopping a raggedy ass car then more power to you but you gotta see how missed up the sports getting when its not how high you can get the car but will it come back down


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 04:09 AM~15398724
> *it is when you got broke you off twice on your lil trip to the super show by us!!!!
> *


im glat to take a loss when the car is as clean as the monte was even though the rear wheels sat under the trunk :biggrin: real shit i never thought you would hop a bucket i remember you pulling the cut out of a show and nosing up with someone i belive it was streight clowning tour


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 01:09 AM~15398724
> *it is when you got broke you off twice on your lil trip to the super show by us!!!!
> *



Thats alright Kansasful, he got broke off by the guy he said would never break him off!! Goof!!! Took that win this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 19 2009, 09:58 AM~15401166
> *im glat to take a loss when the car is as clean as the monte was even though the rear wheelswhat the fuck ................hatin as dummie ......loook again full chrome :0 full paint :0 ....u guys in the mid wack cry 2 much :tears: :tears: :tears:</span> :twak: :twak: :twak:*


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 10:04 AM~15401218
> *Thats alright Kansasful, he got broke off by the guy he said would never break him off!! Goof!!! Took that win this weekend!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 yeah but who bow the fuck down......that big 4 nothin ....... so chalk it up


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

theres no place like home ............... cuz when u leave u get broke the fuck offff :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 10:14 AM~15401329
> *yeah but who bow the fuck down......that big 4 nothin .......  so chalk it up
> *



WHO IN THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING TOO!!! Bowing down, none of my boys bow down!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 10:11 AM~15401290
> *what the fuck ................hatin as dummie ......loook again full chrome :0  full paint :0  ....u guys in the mid wack  cry 2 much :tears:  :tears:  :tears: :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



AND YOU "BOYS" FROM CALIRIDERS DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOSS, SO LINE UP!!!!! :0


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

doof did............. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 10:24 AM~15401422
> *AND YOU "BOYS" FROM CALIRIDERS DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE A LOSS, SO LINE UP!!!!!  :0
> *


 rite cuz we dont lose....................... :0 :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

YOU WEREN'T THERE SO WHAT DO YOU KNOW, THE PUBLIC SPEAKS, AND THEY SEEN IT WITH THERE OWN EYES!!!! SO WHAT NOW SMART ASS!!! 

If Goof lost he would be a man and say that here, in bold print I am sure!!! Thats what real men do!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 10:26 AM~15401442
> * rite cuz we dont lose....................... :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: THAT WAS SO FUNNY I ALMOST PISSED MYSELF!!!!


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

ALL THIS TALK ABOUT MIDWEST CRY BABY BS ATLEAST WE TRAVEL OUT WEST TO DO IT WITH THE BIG BOYS WHO OUT WEST HAS CAME TO THE MIDWEST TO PUT IT DOWN BESIDES RON AND SWITCHMAN? YOU ALL CAN TALK THE TALK BUT CANT WALK THE WALK :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good topic. IMO a car that hits 40 inches, freeway driven no buckkes all panel gaps line up chrome under, nice trunk setup on 13 inch wheels thats lowriding to me. this 100 plus isnt lowriding in my book. hardtops with 44s, skirts, patterned out roofs, driveable cars that dont need help to get on a trailer...just my opinion


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

less talk more action!!!! works for me!!!!! actions always speak louder than words!!


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 19 2009, 10:34 AM~15401522
> *ALL THIS TALK ABOUT MIDWEST CRY BABY BS ATLEAST WE TRAVEL OUT WEST TO DO IT WITH THE BIG BOYS WHO OUT WEST HAS CAME TO THE MIDWEST TO PUT IT DOWN BESIDES RON AND SWITCHMAN? YOU ALL CAN TALK THE TALK BUT CANT WALK THE WALK :biggrin:
> *


yeah now one wants 2 go to the borein assss country ass mid wack.......real talk ...... :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 19 2009, 06:03 AM~15399189
> *UR SHIT ENDED UP BREAKING DA FIRST TIME I THOUGHT IT WAS U BREAK U LOSE..... :biggrin: .....IONO BOUT DA 2ND TIME I WAS STANDING BEHIND BUT I DO KNO WE WAS HITTIN BUMPER AN U WERENT WELL JUSS SEE WEN DA NEW ROLLIN COMES OUT....ALL I KNO IS 20 HOURS 2 COME OUT AN SHOW UP AN I KNO WE AINT REALLY UP THERE WIT GUYS BUT I THINK WE DESERVE SOME CREDIT 4 ATLEAST SHOWIN UP........
> *


1. you dont get credit for showing up!! why cuz your suppose to do that anyways!!
2. WE BROKE AND WERE HIGHER THEN UR CAR. 2ND TIME HIGHER WITH A STREET CAR NOT RADICAL.. BUT IF U WANT TO WAIT FOR ROLLIN TO COME OUT SO WHEN YOU WATCH IT YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS ARE CRUSHED..THATS ON YOU.


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 10:51 AM~15401707
> *1. you dont get credit for showing up!! why cuz your suppose to do that anyways!!
> 2. WE BROKE AND WERE HIGHER THEN UR CAR. 2ND TIME HIGHER WITH A STREET CAR NOT RADICAL.. BUT IF U WANT TO WAIT FOR ROLLIN TO COME OUT SO WHEN YOU WATCH IT YOUR HOPES AND DREAMS ARE CRUSHED..THATS ON YOU.
> *


 and fun boys 2


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 10:39 AM~15401578
> *and u know this big doggg............one the first ...........its goin down</span>*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 11:04 AM~15401218
> *Thats alright Kansasful, he got broke off by the guy he said would never break him off!! Goof!!! Took that win this weekend!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NOPE DIDNT GET BROKE OFF I BROKE AND STILL HIGHER DUMBFUCKS CAR WAS DOING GOOD ON THE BUMPER. BUT UNLIKE UR BMH CHEERLEADER OF THE YEAR I BROKE MY RACK AND BLEW UP SOMESHIT AND IM READY TO AGAIN NEXT DAY SERVICE TO SEE WHO IS REALLY TAKING THE WIN AND GUESS WHAT THE PUSSY DONT WANNA DO THIS.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 11:22 AM~15401399
> *WHO IN THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING TOO!!! Bowing down, none of my boys bow down!!!!
> *


GO READ THE LAS VEGAS TOPIC THEN GO LISTEN TO SOME WESTSIDE CONNECTION CUZ I ALL I READ IS BOWDOWN.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2009, 11:38 AM~15401564
> *good topic. IMO a car that hits 40 inches, freeway driven no buckkes all panel gaps line up chrome under, nice trunk setup on 13 inch wheels thats lowriding to me. this 100 plus isnt lowriding in my book.  hardtops with 44s, skirts, patterned out roofs, driveable cars that dont need help to get on a trailer...just my opinion
> *


100% RIGHT ITS CALLED HOPPING


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 19 2009, 10:58 AM~15401166
> *im glat to take a loss when the car is as clean as the monte was even though the rear wheels sat under the trunk :biggrin: real shit i never thought you would hop a bucket i remember you pulling the cut out of a show and nosing up with someone i belive it was streight clowning tour
> *


WHAT BUCKET IS THIS YOU SPEAK OF????????? CRYIN , THE WHEELS ARE BACK BUT IT LAYS AND STREET HOMEBOY YOU MAD CUZ THAT LIL STREET LOCK UP BROKE UR ASS OFF WITH UR RAD LOCK UP HAHAHAHAH CRYBABIE!!!!


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 01:20 PM~15401378
> *theres no place like home ............... cuz when u leave u get broke the fuck offff  :0
> *


wow you give someone a complement and still yall find a way to talk shit,by the way we took a couple wins while we were out there too...just not angel....we did what we said we would do smash the bumper and role the streets fact


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 19 2009, 12:06 PM~15401859
> *wow you give someone a complement and still yall find a way to talk shit,by the way we took a couple wins while we were out there too...just not angel....we did what we said we would do smash the bumper and role the streets fact
> *


YES YOU DID GET YOU SOME WINS I SEEN !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

SO NOW THATS THAT IS STRAIGHT WHO REALLY WON?????


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:14 AM~15401938
> *YEP GOOF DID WHAT HE DID AND IMMA TAKE THE LOSE CUZ I BROKE BUT BRAKE ME OFF NEVER HAPPENED. IM BROKE AND STILL HIGHER. TOOK A WIN YES BRAKE ME NO. BUT JESS U AND I KNOW RON CALLS THE SHOT FOR THAT CAR HAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *



You would say that about any car built by Ron, like you said about Cali Chris he did some stuff on his car so did Goof, you call the shots on Chris car!!!! It amazing that you can give Tommy props and Goof gets his car out there doing some shit and you don't anything but hate!! Those words were Ron's words broke you off, maybe that wasn't the case but he took the WIN for sure!!! Anymore excuses I broke, Ron calls the shots......etc. Its all pretty exhausting!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

I quoted you so you can't go back on that you took the loss! I am so proud of you!! :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 19 2009, 11:06 AM~15401859
> *wow you give someone a complement and still yall find a way to talk shit,by the way we took a couple wins while we were out there too...just not angel....we did what we said we would do smash the bumper and role the streets fact
> *


 u guys doin bad.. ... more like baby tap........


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 11:29 AM~15402054
> *u guys doin bad.. ... more  like baby tap........
> *



APPARENTLY YOU NEED TO BUILD A CIRCUS CAR TO GET THIS GUYS APPRECIATION!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 12:23 PM~15401991
> *You would say that about any car built by Ron, like you said about Cali Chris he did some stuff on his car so did Goof, you call the shots on Chris car!!!! It amazing that you can give Tommy props and Goof gets his car out there doing some shit and you don't anything but hate!! Those words were Ron's words broke you off, maybe that wasn't the case but he took the WIN for sure!!! Anymore excuses I broke, Ron calls the shots......etc. Its all pretty exhausting!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA ONLY EXCUSSE I GOT IS IM READY FOR ROUND 2. IS UR BOY READY OR NOT IM JUST SAYING I DID BRAKE MY RACK AND BLEW UP SOME SOLINIODS BUT ITS FIXED YES OR NO WOULD BE FINE???????


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:34 AM~15402093
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA ONLY EXCUSSE I GOT IS IM READY FOR ROUND 2. IS UR BOY READY OR NOT IM JUST SAYING I DID BRAKE MY RACK AND BLEW UP SOME SOLINIODS BUT ITS FIXED YES OR NO WOULD BE FINE???????
> *



Not my call!! Why are you so pumped if your so sure???? He's just one of the little guys why are you such a BULLY!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 12:24 PM~15402007
> *I quoted you so you can't go back on that you took the loss! I am so proud of you!!  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER THAT ALL U HAD TO DO IS ASK


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 12:39 PM~15402118
> *Not my call!! Why are you so pumped if your so sure???? He's just one of the little guys why are you such a BULLY!!!!
> *


IS THAT WHAT UR CALLIN IT THESE DAYS!!!! IM A NOBODY TRYIN TO HOPP HOW IS THAT A BULLY SO UR Sayin he is hiding behind u too ..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:50 AM~15402215
> *IS THAT WHAT UR CALLIN IT THESE DAYS!!!! IM A NOBODY TRYIN TO HOPP HOW IS THAT A BULLY SO UR Sayin he is hiding behind u too ..... :0  :0  :0
> *



HUH???? That makes no sense!! 

You otta give Goof props like you gave Tommy props for hitting in the teens!!! You know funny thing is if Goof would have went out there and chipped out you would have as much shit to talk he's damned if the does and damned if he doesn't! So thats what I mean by being a bully!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 12:57 PM~15402282
> *HUH???? That makes no sense!!
> 
> You otta give Goof props like you gave Tommy props for hitting in the teens!!! You know funny thing is if Goof would have went out there and chipped out you would have as much shit to talk he's damned if the does and damned if he doesn't! So thats what I mean by being a bully!!!
> *


really!!!!! NO CAN DO, CALL ME A HATER BUT ID RATHER BE A HATER THEN A COWARD. HE AINT MY HOMIE AND JUST LEAVE AT THAT. CAN WE GET BACK TO HOPP (SHIT)TALK... CAN WE HOPP OR NOT> KTHANXBY


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 01:29 PM~15402054
> *u guys doin bad.. ... more  like baby tap........
> *



UR RITE I GUESS WE NEED 2 ADD BOUTS 300 PUNDS IN DA BUMPER 2 BE SMASHIN IT HUH...?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2009, 12:38 PM~15401564
> *good topic. IMO a car that hits 40 inches, freeway driven no buckkes all panel gaps line up chrome under, nice trunk setup on 13 inch wheels thats lowriding to me. this 100 plus isnt lowriding in my book.  hardtops with 44s, skirts, patterned out roofs, driveable cars that dont need help to get on a trailer...just my opinion
> *


Agreed, hopping causes to much drama and bunch of whining about who wins


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 19 2009, 01:31 PM~15402614
> *Agreed, hopping causes to much drama and bunch of whining about who wins
> *


u sure are right the rules keep changing


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 19 2009, 01:31 PM~15402614
> *Agreed, hopping causes to much drama and bunch of whining about who wins
> *


u sure are right cause the rules keep changing


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 12:57 PM~15402282
> *HUH???? That makes no sense!!
> 
> You otta give Goof props like you gave Tommy props for hitting in the teens!!! You know funny thing is if Goof would have went out there and chipped out you would have as much shit to talk he's damned if the does and damned if he doesn't! So thats what I mean by being a bully!!!
> *


i have a questio for you MRS BLACKMAGIC. DID RON WIN ON MONDAY AT THE PARK???


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 01:23 PM~15403105
> *i have a questio for you MRS BLACKMAGIC. DID RON WIN ON MONDAY AT THE PARK???
> *



If your talking about the 1 hop with Ron against Happy, I would say ya Ron took the win, Happy chipped out worse then Ron!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 02:43 PM~15403339
> *If your talking about the 1 hop with Ron against Happy, I would say ya Ron took the win, Happy chipped out worse then Ron!!!
> *


now im not hating but ron did get stuck!!!!SO I ASK YOU AGAIN WHO WON ON MONDAY HERE IS THE VIDEO SO YOU CAN BE A JUDGE!!!
AT ABOUT 58 SEC... AND I KNOW I WONT EVER DO THAT KINDA INCHES BUT IT DID GET STUCK.....STUCK LETIING THE CAR DOWN MEANS IT WAS STUCK
SO WHO WON??


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 02:11 PM~15403657
> *now im not hating but ron did get stuck!!!!SO I ASK YOU AGAIN WHO WON ON MONDAY HERE IS THE VIDEO SO YOU CAN BE A JUDGE!!!
> AT ABOUT 58 SEC... AND I KNOW I WONT EVER DO THAT KINDA INCHES BUT IT DID GET STUCK.....STUCK LETIING THE CAR DOWN MEANS IT WAS STUCK
> SO WHO WON??
> ...



That was "LINGERING", getting stuck is what you did this past saturday, TWICE!!! I seen with my eyes the Monte coming down on its own not 10 guys pulling it down!! I can't recall Happy's car even meeting the bumper that day!! Although I know it can!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 03:11 PM~15403657
> *now im not hating but ron did get stuck!!!!SO I ASK YOU AGAIN WHO WON ON MONDAY HERE IS THE VIDEO SO YOU CAN BE A JUDGE!!!
> AT ABOUT 58 SEC... AND I KNOW I WONT EVER DO THAT KINDA INCHES BUT IT DID GET STUCK.....STUCK LETIING THE CAR DOWN MEANS IT WAS STUCK
> SO WHO WON??
> ...


it wasnt stuck ,if it was stuck it would have had to be pulled down did you see any1 pull it down or lower the back (switches are in the car) i saw some innovation yall cant work out :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 03:31 PM~15403881
> *That was "LINGERING", getting stuck is what you did this past saturday, TWICE!!! I seen with my eyes the Monte coming down on its own not 10 guys pulling it down!! I can't recall Happy's car even meeting the bumper that day!! Although I know it can!!
> *


OK BUT WE ALL KNOW I GOT STUCK... IM ASKING A DIRECT QUESTION NOT HOW MANY GUYS PULLED MY CAR DOWN (IT WAS 2) I WOULD APRECIATE A DIRECT ANSWER TO MY QUESTION!!!!!!I SHALL ASK AGAIN MAM...
 WHO WON ON MONDAY?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 01:43 PM~15403339
> *If your talking about the 1 hop with Ron against Happy, I would say ya Ron took the win, Happy chipped out worse then Ron!!!
> *


yeah but i didnt get stuck ron got stuck and he was on the bumper!! whats ron saying he has you get stuck you lose !! he lost !!! sorrY no chipper here!!! to top it off he has a second switch!!! i didnt ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 03:36 PM~15403931
> *OK BUT WE ALL KNOW I GOT STUCK... IM ASKING A DIRECT QUESTION NOT HOW MANY GUYS PULLED MY CAR DOWN (IT WAS 2) I WOULD APRECIATE A DIRECT ANSWER TO MY QUESTION!!!!!!I SHALL ASK AGAIN MAM...
> WHO WON ON MONDAY?
> *


inches count in sure the monte did more so ron won


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2009, 03:35 PM~15403912
> *it wasnt stuck ,if it was stuck it would have had to be pulled down did you see any1 pull it down or lower the back (switches are in the car) i saw some innovation yall cant work out  :biggrin:
> *


SEE THIS IS WHAT IM NOT GETTING YES GOOD CUSTOM WORK!!!! YES SOME OFF THE WALL SHIT BUT. BESIDES ALL THE CUSTOM SHIT... IT GOT STUCK PERIOD. IT DIDNT STICK ON SAT NIGHT FOR SURE I KNOW THAT BUT ON MON IT WAS STUCK!!! SO WHO WON.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2009, 02:37 PM~15403942
> *inches count in sure the monte did more so ron won
> *


WE COULD ALWAYS DO A REMATCH!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 IN FRONT OF ALL HIS CHEERLEADERS!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2009, 03:37 PM~15403942
> *inches count in sure the monte did more so ron won
> *


THANK YOU FOR THAT !!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

he was waiting tuesday the car was back together monday night but with all the cops n shit it didnt happen come to think of it i didnt see you outside his shop darrell and all that was there


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 02:36 PM~15403931
> *OK BUT WE ALL KNOW I GOT STUCK... IM ASKING A DIRECT QUESTION NOT HOW MANY GUYS PULLED MY CAR DOWN (IT WAS 2) I WOULD APRECIATE A DIRECT ANSWER TO MY QUESTION!!!!!!I SHALL ASK AGAIN MAM...
> WHO WON ON MONDAY?
> *



AS I SAID BEFORE IN CASE YOU CAN'T READ (WHICH i KNOW YOU CAN) RON DID!!! 

We were breaking suspension parts HAPPY, not equipment!!! So where's your ProHopper at now!!! It only took you a year and a half to come out with something and still couldnt take the win!! But glad you could make an appearance after so long!! Your 62 looked good though!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 02:40 PM~15403968
> *IN HIS HOME TOWN!!!     *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2009, 02:44 PM~15404004
> *he was waiting tuesday the car was back together monday night but with all the cops n shit it didnt happen come to think of it i didnt see you outside his shop darrell and all that was there
> *


 :rant: :rant: BLAH BLAH GO TALK TO SOMEONE THAT CARES UR SMALL PEOPLE IN MY BOOK!!! :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 03:45 PM~15404009
> *AS I SAID BEFORE IN CASE YOU CAN'T READ (WHICH i KNOW YOU CAN) RON DID!!!
> 
> We were breaking suspension parts HAPPY, not equipment!!! So where's your ProHopper at now!!! It only took you a year and a half to come out with something and still couldnt take the win!! But glad you could make an appearance after so long!! Your 62 looked good though!!!
> *


YES I CAN AND I THINK YOUR SAYIN ITS OK TO GET STUCK IF YOUR WITH BMH!!! THEN I MUST SAY I HAVE TO TAKE BACK MY SO CALLED LOSS AND TAKE THAT WIN FOR SURE!!!! OK ITS OFFICAL I BROKE GOOF OFF ON SAT NIGHT I WAS HIGHER AND INCHES COUNT!!!!!!!! THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT JESS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 











 I WON WHOS NEXT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 02:47 PM~15404036
> *:rant:  :rant: BLAH BLAH GO TALK TO SOMEONE THAT CARES UR SMALL PEOPLE IN MY BOOK!!! :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *




You got it twisted, small people your small people, your scared to leave your town but once a year, Stevie's been putting it down in more states and countries than most!!! 

BLAH BLAH BLAH IS WHAT WE HEAR FROM YOU!!! OO YA BY THE WAY NICE AH2 PISTON PUMPS!! WHAT HAPPEN TO PROHOPPER!!!! 

YOU KNOW RON'S ALWAY DOWN FOR A REMATCH, DO YOU THINK WE COULD ALL FIT IN YOUR SHOP?????


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 03:54 PM~15404098
> *You got it twisted, small people your small people, your scared to leave your town but once  a year, Stevie's been putting it down in more states and countries than most!!!
> 
> BLAH BLAH BLAH IS WHAT WE HEAR FROM YOU!!! OO YA BY THE WAY NICE AH2 PISTON PUMPS!! WHAT HAPPEN TO PROHOPPER!!!!
> ...


WHO IS THIS GUY STEVIE D ONE VIDEO APPEARANCE DONT COUNT!!!!!!!!SINCE IT MATTERS SO MUCH


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 02:51 PM~15404081
> *YES I CAN AND I THINK YOUR SAYIN ITS OK TO GET STUCK IF YOUR WITH BMH!!! THEN I MUST SAY I HAVE TO TAKE BACK MY SO CALLED LOSS AND TAKE THAT WIN FOR SURE!!!! OK ITS OFFICAL I BROKE GOOF OFF ON SAT NIGHT I WAS HIGHER AND INCHES COUNT!!!!!!!! THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT JESS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

NOW THAT IS STUCK!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 02:54 PM~15404098
> *You got it twisted, small people your small people, your scared to leave your town but once  a year, Stevie's been putting it down in more states and countries than most!!!
> 
> BLAH BLAH BLAH IS WHAT WE HEAR FROM YOU!!! OO YA BY THE WAY NICE AH2 PISTON PUMPS!! WHAT HAPPEN TO PROHOPPER!!!!
> ...


IVE BEEN PUTTING DOWN SINCE 1999 HOPPING .BLACKMAGIC 2004.. IVE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN IN MY MY MILK CARTON GARAGE FOR A WHILE .WILE YOU GUYS DANCING IN YOUR CEREAL BOXES GETTING DISQUALIFIED!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 03:56 PM~15404120
> *LIKE YOU SAID TO GOOF, DON'T PUT WORDS IN MY MOUTH!!!! I NEVER SAID THAT, AND THE VIDEO YOU POSTED IS THERE TO PROVE IT!!!
> 
> WHO'S NEXT YOU, RON LET YOU SERVE YOURSELF WITH HIS OWN CAR!!!!
> *


YOUR JELOUS TO NOW BECAUSE I HOPPED HIS CAR AND I DIDNT PUT WORDS IN YOUR MOUTH THATS WHAT UR SAYIN I DIDNT RE WRITE UR POST. FROM MY STUDIES OF UR POST IVE COME TO A CONCLUSION THAT I WON HEY IM JUST GOING ON WHAT YOUR SAYIN IF UR SAYIN SOMETHING DIFFERENT PLEASE LET ME KNOW. NO NEED TO GET MAD MAYBE IM READING YOU WRONG EXCEPT THE PART ABOUT JELUOSY YOU SHOULD BE A SHAMED OF YOURSELF MRS BLACK MAGIC :nono: :nono: :around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

READ THIS HERE IN BLACK AND WHITE AND POSSIBLY RED!!! RONS CAR DIDN'T GET STUCK AT THE SUPER SHOW, MONDAYS HOP OR THIS PAST SATURDAY, SO MAYBE YOU CAN'T READ!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 03:02 PM~15404173
> *IVE BEEN PUTTING DOWN SINCE 1999    HOPPING .BLACKMAGIC 2004.. IVE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN IN MY MY MILK CARTON GARAGE FOR A WHILE .WILE YOU GUYS DANCING IN YOUR CEREAL BOXES GETTING DISQUALIFIED!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *




FUNNY YOU SAY AT!! YOU ACT AS IF BLACK MAGIC IS WHERE RON GOT HIS START, RONS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 20 YEARS!!!! HE'S JUST BEEN ABLE TO MAKE A NAME FOR HIMSELF!! 

WHEN ANGEL WAS TALKING ABOUT JEALOUSY MAYBE HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

NOW THIS DAYS EVERY HOOPER LOOKS LIKE SHIT.IT DON'T EVEN LOOK LIKE A HOP ANYMORE,IT LOOKS MORE LIKE JUNK YARD WARS WHEN I SEE THIS NEW VIDEOS.CARS DON'T EVEN RUN,NO INTERIOR,NO PAINT JOBS,AND FUUL OF LEAD.(BRING BACK THE EARLY MILENIUN HOPPERS)GUCCI,SWITCH MAN,PAUL,NENE,ROOSTER,DWHITE,MEME,PUNCHY,VMAX,TODD,ALL THE CLEAN HOOPERS FROM UP NORTH,


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 04:08 PM~15404232
> *READ THIS HERE IN BLACK AND WHITE AND POSSIBLY RED!!! RONS CAR DIDN'T GET STUCK AT THE SUPER SHOW, MONDAYS HOP OR THIS PAST SATURDAY, SO MAYBE YOU CAN'T READ!!!
> *


I DONT THINK I CAN CUZ YOU JUST PUT IT DIDNT GET STUCK ON MONDAY AND EVEN WITH VIDEO OF IT STUCK U LOOK THE OTHER WAY....STUCK IS STUCK JUST CUZ U HIT THE BACK DOWN DONT MEAN IT AINT STUCK!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 04:02 PM~15404173
> *IVE BEEN PUTTING DOWN SINCE 1999    HOPPING .BLACKMAGIC 2004.. IVE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN IN MY MY MILK CARTON GARAGE FOR A WHILE .WILE YOU GUYS DANCING IN YOUR CEREAL BOXES GETTING DISQUALIFIED!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS FOOL SAID MILK CARTON


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 19 2009, 04:11 PM~15404253
> *FUNNY YOU SAY AT!! YOU ACT AS IF BLACK MAGIC IS WHERE RON GOT HIS START, RONS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR 20 YEARS!!!! HE'S JUST BEEN ABLE TO MAKE A NAME FOR HIMSELF!!
> 
> WHEN ANGEL WAS TALKING ABOUT JEALOUSY MAYBE HE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU!!!      :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHEN CAN WE SEE UR CAR OUT THERE TO PUT IN WORK??? JUST ASKING NO NEED TO GET ALL VOILENT????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 19 2009, 01:21 PM~15402509
> *UR RITE I GUESS WE NEED 2 ADD BOUTS 300 PUNDS IN DA BUMPER 2 BE SMASHIN IT HUH...?
> *


YEP AND ASK FUNBOY YOU MIGHT GET SOME MORE WINS!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

That's the main reason I haven't pulled out a new car.im tired of building nice cars so someone with a ragady car can pull up and get served.I pulled out with a street car driveable and someone pulls up with a trailer.no fair.


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:54 AM~15401743
> *NOPE DIDNT GET BROKE OFF I BROKE AND STILL HIGHER DUMBFUCKS CAR WAS DOING GOOD ON THE BUMPER. BUT UNLIKE UR BMH CHEERLEADER OF THE YEAR I BROKE MY RACK AND BLEW UP SOMESHIT AND IM READY TO AGAIN NEXT DAY SERVICE TO SEE WHO IS REALLY TAKING THE WIN AND GUESS WHAT BLAH BLAH BLAH....IM HERE TO LET U KNOW THIS WEEKEND UR GETTING BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!!!!NO EXSCUSES!!!!!!!OUR SPOT 10 PM...DONT GET LOST OR B LATE!!!!!!*


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 06:01 PM~15404802
> *YEP AND ASK FUNBOY YOU MIGHT GET SOME MORE WINS!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Haha....ur a character....i gutta say though wat fun is there if theres no shit talking.... :scrutinize:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 19 2009, 05:12 PM~15404951
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH....IM HERE TO LET U KNOW THIS WEEKEND UR GETTING BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!!!!NO EXSCUSES!!!!!!!OUR SPOT 10 PM...DONT GET LOST OR B LATE!!!!!!
> *


 SHUT UR PUSSY ASS UP!!!!!! DONT EVER FUCKIN REPLY UNLESS U WANNA HOPP ON THE SPOT... ENOUGH TALK FROM U.... UNLESS UR PULLIN UP... OPEN UR BITCH LIPS ON SATURDAY AND FUCK YOUR SPOT WE'LL BE AT THE CHICKEN SPOT...


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

That's the main reason I haven't pulled out a new car.im tired of building nice cars so someone with a ragady car can pull up and get served.I pulled out with a street car driveable and someone pulls up with a trailer.no fair.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

My bad 4 the double post.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 19 2009, 05:12 PM~15404954
> *Haha....ur a character....i gutta say though wat fun is there if theres no shit talking....  :scrutinize:
> *


WHAT YOU DONT BELIEVE ME HAHAHAHA A STREET CAR BEAT UR RADICAL U DOING BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15405782
> *That's the main reason I haven't pulled out a new car.im tired of building nice cars so someone with a ragady car can pull up and get served.I pulled out with a street car driveable and someone pulls up with a trailer.no fair.
> *


x22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222 i cant afford trailors


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15404117
> *WHO IS THIS GUY STEVIE D ONE VIDEO APPEARANCE DONT COUNT!!!!!!!!SINCE IT MATTERS SO MUCH
> *


angel your a ****** we aint talking about video appearances :biggrin: amy said next time shes gunna spit in ya burger fo real :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 19 2009, 07:23 PM~15406677
> *angel your a ****** we aint talking about video appearances  :biggrin: amy said next time shes gunna spit in ya burger fo real  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


STEVE D DONT GO THERE!!! THE NAME CALLIN IS OLD ALREADY. AND I DONT BELIEVE YOUR WIFE WILL DO A SCADLOUS MOVE LIKE THAT!!! SHE IS NICE AND KIND AND WHOLESOME!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND YOUR JUST A WEINNIE AND A JELOUS ONE AT THAT HAHAHAH!!!FO REALZ


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:52 AM~15407129
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> STEVE D DONT GO THERE!!! THE NAME CALLIN IS OLD ALREADY. AND I DONT BELIEVE YOUR WIFE WILL DO A SCADLOUS MOVE LIKE THAT!!! SHE IS NICE AND KIND AND WHOLESOME!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND YOUR JUST A WEINNIE AND A JELOUS ONE AT THAT HAHAHAH!!!FO REALZ
> *



HAHAHA Im no where near nice angel lol

how is he jealous???? His car has been out there all year hopping and also built a few customers cars that also were doing good, he has been in the game for a real long time in UK and over here... 

and leave my mans private parts alone that all mine you cant have any


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 19 2009, 01:50 PM~15401700
> *yeah now one wants 2 go to the borein assss country ass mid wack.......real talk ...... :0
> *


maybe but i think ur scared to come find out :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 08:22 PM~15405806
> *WHAT YOU DONT BELIEVE ME HAHAHAHA A STREET CAR BEAT UR RADICAL U DOING BAD!!!!!!!
> *


yea we got a radical :twak: alrite but as soon as we pulled it out at rons shop you started adjusting the chains :0 someone musta been scared to get broke off again :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 19 2009, 08:28 PM~15407616
> *yea we got a radical :twak: alrite but as soon as we pulled it out at rons shop you started adjusting the chains  :0  someone musta been scared to get broke off again :biggrin:
> *


 YES RADICAL DROPED LOWERS DROPED UPPER THATS RADICAL!!!! WHAT ARE WE CHANGING SHIT AGAIN FOR A WIN !! DONT MATTER WHAT WE DID EITHER CUZ U GOT CHOPED UP!!!!! AND FOR THE RECORD AT '"RONS SHOP" WE WENT FOR JERRY LAMB NOT CHUMP CHANGE WE ALREADY BROKE OFF


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 19 2009, 08:20 PM~15407526
> *HAHAHA Im no where near nice angel lol
> 
> how is he jealous???? His car has been out there all year hopping and also built a few customers cars that also were doing good, he has been in the game for a real long time in UK and over here...
> ...


WHO AM I FOR YOU TO PROVE WHAT HE DOES IM A NOBODY :0 AND I DONT CARE WHAT YOU WRITE YOU ARE NICE TO ME ATLEAST.... DONT ACT TOUGH YOU SHOULDA BEEN MEAN TO ME IN PERSON BYE......AND I KNOW YOU AINT LIKE THAT TO SPIT IN SOMEONES FOOD THATS JUST TRASHY. NOT CLASSY...RIGHT OR WRONG


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Oct 19 2009, 05:20 PM~15405782
> *That's the main reason I haven't pulled out a new car.im tired of building nice cars so someone with a ragady car can pull up and get served.I pulled out with a street car driveable and someone pulls up with a trailer.no fair.
> *


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15405806
> *WHAT YOU DONT BELIEVE ME HAHAHAHA A STREET CAR BEAT UR RADICAL U DOING BAD!!!!!!!
> *




Accordin 2 u we all doin bad......


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 08:48 PM~15407878
> *WHO AM I FOR YOU TO PROVE WHAT HE DOES IM A NOBODY :0  AND I DONT CARE WHAT YOU WRITE YOU ARE NICE TO ME ATLEAST.... DONT ACT TOUGH YOU SHOULDA BEEN MEAN TO ME IN PERSON BYE......AND  I KNOW YOU AINT LIKE THAT TO SPIT IN SOMEONES FOOD THATS JUST TRASHY. NOT CLASSY...RIGHT OR WRONG
> *


hmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 19 2009, 09:53 PM~15408793
> *Accordin 2 u we all doin bad......
> *


NO NOT DOING BAD BUT DOIN BAD


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15407560
> *maybe but i think ur scared to come find out  :biggrin:
> *


 yeah u know what i said is true..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Oct 19 2009, 06:13 PM~15404282
> *NOW THIS DAYS EVERY HOOPER LOOKS LIKE SHIT.IT DON'T EVEN LOOK LIKE A HOP ANYMORE,IT LOOKS MORE  LIKE JUNK YARD WARS WHEN I SEE THIS NEW VIDEOS.CARS DON'T EVEN RUN,NO INTERIOR,NO PAINT JOBS,AND FUUL OF LEAD.(BRING BACK THE EARLY MILENIUN HOPPERS)GUCCI,SWITCH MAN,PAUL,NENE,ROOSTER,DWHITE,MEME,PUNCHY,VMAX,TODD,ALL THE CLEAN HOOPERS FROM UP NORTH,
> *


x10 thats all im saying :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:40 PM~15409359
> *NO NOT DOING BAD BUT DOIN BAD
> *



HAHA.... :banghead:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 18 2009, 11:25 PM~15397730
> *mathematicly i dont see how muck higher they can get and still look like the car they started out as. i guess its like comparing nascar and street races.
> *


you should come for the texas death match hop comp at the tejano super show in odessa nov 22nd :biggrin: wut it dew fulltimer


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 19 2009, 09:20 PM~15407526
> *HAHAHA Im no where near nice angel lol
> 
> how is he jealous???? His car has been out there all year hopping and also built a few customers cars that also were doing good, he has been in the game for a real long time in UK and over here...
> ...


stevie d be puttin it down for west texas


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Oct 20 2009, 03:48 AM~15407878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta get small A towns name out there somehow, I mean he is the only who knows his shit and isnt scared to go to big shows


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 20 2009, 11:05 AM~15412837
> *dont be getting all mad on me now, you are a nice guy,we all had alot of repect at the shop for you aswell and you for all of us, so chill out and have fun. Its all for the fun! Id never spit in someones food, at least noone I speak to anymore hahahahha But i can be mean if I feel its needed! But your cool peeps, my boys like ya lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha see i knew you werent like that but uhh why u checkin me out??????????


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

GOT MY EYES EVERYWHERE LOL


na you walked in front of the car while i was taking a pic lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

hahahaha SURE I DID !!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 11:40 PM~15409359
> *NO NOT DOING BAD BUT DOIN BAD
> *


You killin me smallz!! If you were to look at anyones suspension you would be considered radical! Anywhere else I am street, but in your books (because its convenient for you) were radical! I took one look at your suspension and knew you would hit higher. Thats been the big debate is whether to take our clean street car and push the wheels to the bumper so we can compete, but we'll keep this one street! 

Doin bad? Are we doin bad because we cant lick the switch once and hit 30"? 

We did chip out the first night ( some issues that were fixed the next day ), but I beleive we did take the win!  and drove it back to the shop! If I remember correctly you had to pull that heavy ass monte off the trailer! Damn doesnt sound like were doing so bad! Sounds like our street car drove to the hop like it should and your radical was trailered!


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

listen Purple rain....u mad cuz u got choped.............see u guys :tears: 2 much.....u cant fuck with the lx


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

these dum hillbillys cant take a losss...................


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 20 2009, 12:48 PM~15413142
> *listen Purple rain....u mad cuz u got choped.............see u guys  :tears: 2 much.....u cant fuck  with the lx
> *


Alright toneHomo. Far from upset homie. In my eyes we didnt lose! We won the first night and lost the second night. Now keep in mind the reason why I dont feel like I lost is because you have a radical compared to my street. Keep trailering homie and we'll keep driving to the hop! That means more to me than that little extra inch and 800 pounds in your trunk ever will


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 10:51 AM~15413185
> *Alright toneHomo. Far from upset homie. In my eyes we didnt lose! We won the first night and lost the second night. Now keep in mind the reason why I dont feel like I lost is because you have a radical compared to my street. Keep trailering homie and we'll keep driving to the hop! That means more to me than that little extra inch and 800 pounds in your trunk ever will
> *


these fool said tone ****!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15405779
> *SHUT UR PUSSY ASS UP!!!!!! DONT EVER FUCKIN REPLY UNLESS U WANNA HOPP ON THE SPOT...  ENOUGH TALK FROM U.... UNLESS UR PULLIN UP... OPEN UR BITCH LIPS ON SATURDAY AND FUCK YOUR SPOT WE'LL BE AT THE CHICKEN SPOT...
> *


THATS UR SPOT????????WELL MY CAR WILL B AT OUR SPOT......


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

no u aint laughin ....lil mo inches hydraulics


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 11:41 AM~15413084
> *You killin me smallz!! If you were to look at anyones suspension you would be considered radical! Anywhere else I am street, but in your books (because its convenient for you) were radical! I took one look at your suspension and knew you would hit higher. Thats been the big debate is whether to take our clean street car and push the wheels to the bumper so we can compete, but we'll keep this one street!
> 
> Doin bad? Are we doin bad because we cant lick the switch once and hit 30"?
> ...


YOU A NEW BOOTY CHEERLEADER GO SWING SOME MORE INFO BEFORE YOU SPEAK AGAIN PURPLE RAIN. YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT BUT WE BROKE AND STILL BROKE YOU WHAT I LIKE TO CALL THE FUCK OFF....


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 20 2009, 12:02 PM~15413269
> *THATS UR SPOT????????WELL MY CAR WILL B AT OUR SPOT......
> *


LIKE I SAID DONT FUCKING REPLY UNTILL U READY TO HOPP PUSSY


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 12:05 PM~15413304
> *LIKE I SAID DONT FUCKING REPLY UNTILL U READY TO HOPP PUSSY
> *


B L A H B L A H B L A H


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 20 2009, 12:08 PM~15413321
> *B L A H  B L A H  B L A H
> *


 :|


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 01:03 PM~15413284
> *YOU A NEW BOOTY CHEERLEADER GO SWING SOME MORE INFO BEFORE YOU SPEAK AGAIN PURPLE RAIN. YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT BUT WE BROKE AND STILL BROKE YOU WHAT I LIKE TO CALL THE FUCK OFF....
> *


Sounds like your getting used to breaking and gettin broke off. I would honestly feel pretty bad in your shoes losing to a street car with your radical.. Someones doin bad and it aint us


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 11:05 AM~15413304
> *LIKE I SAID DONT FUCKING REPLY UNTILL U READY TO HOPP PUSSY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I give props to the cars doing high numbers cause it does take skill but it would be nice to see more clean hoppers to. This was mine did 65" wit stock locations and did 70 on the freeway.


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 20 2009, 01:03 PM~15413282
> *no u aint laughin ....lil mo inches hydraulics
> *



DO ME A FAVOR RAISE YOUR HAND BEFORE YOU SPEAK 2 ME TONELOCA.....
:twak:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 12:28 PM~15413463
> *Sounds like your getting used to breaking and gettin broke off. I would honestly feel pretty bad in your shoes losing to a street car with your radical.. Someones doin bad and it aint us
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 12:28 PM~15413463
> *Sounds like your getting used to breaking and gettin broke off. I would honestly feel pretty bad in your shoes losing to a street car with your radical.. Someones doin bad and it aint us
> *


HAHAHHA YOU ARE NOW A CRASH DUMMIE!!!! AND A RETARD FOR REALS POST UR SUSPENCION AND DONT ACT ALL SECRET ITS EASY YOUR LOWER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS ARE DROPED! YOUR UPPERS ARE DROPED TOO... I GUESS MY ELCO IS STREET FROM WHAT UR SAYIN SINCE WE HAVE THE SAME DROP MOUNTS


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:25 PM~15413959
> *HAHAHHA YOU ARE NOW A CRASH DUMMIE!!!! AND A RETARD FOR REALS POST UR SUSPENCION AND DONT ACT ALL SECRET ITS EASY YOUR LOWER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS ARE DROPED! YOUR UPPERS ARE DROPED TOO... I GUESS MY ELCO IS STREET FROM WHAT UR SAYIN SINCE WE HAVE THE SAME DROP MOUNTS
> *


I'll post my car laid out now you do the same!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 20 2009, 01:23 PM~15413944
> *DO ME A FAVOR RAISE YOUR HAND BEFORE YOU SPEAK 2 ME TONELOCA.....
> :twak:
> *


DO ME A FAVOR AND GET LOST CHEERLEADER


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:28 PM~15413992
> *DO ME A FAVOR AND GET LOST CHEERLEADER
> *


Far from a cheerleader homie! He puts in work!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 01:27 PM~15413981
> *I'll post my car laid out now you do the same!
> *


SO NOW ITS LAID OUT THAT MAKES IT STREET U R REALLY A RETARD... U FUCKING BMH CHEERLEADERS ARE FUCKIN DUMB,...HAHAHAHAH


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 01:30 PM~15414006
> *Far from a cheerleader homie! He puts in work!!
> *


WHAT U GAYS DO ON YOUR OWN TIME IS YOUR BIZZ NOT OURS...HAHAHAHH


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:28 PM~15413992
> *DO ME A FAVOR AND GET LOST CHEERLEADER
> *


WAT ARE YOU HIS GUARDIAN ANGEL....?
:twak:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hahaha its gettin hot in here :biggrin: 


from what i saw it was 1 for 1 i think the monte won on the sat but the cutty got it back on the monday at the shop ,and thats real talk and before any1 starts with the cheerleader bullshit














:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 20 2009, 01:32 PM~15414024
> *WAT ARE YOU HIS GUARDIAN ANGEL....?
> :twak:
> *


WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT mR wEEPy :tears: :tears:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

dam it crackin in here


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2009, 01:33 PM~15414037
> *hahaha its gettin hot in here  :biggrin:
> from what i saw it was 1 for 1 i think the monte won on the sat but the cutty got it back on the monday at the shop ,and thats real talk and before any1 starts with the cheerleader bullshit
> 
> ...


STEVE D QUESTION. IF YOU HAVE DROPED LOWER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND DROPED UPPER MOUNTS IS THAT RADICAL???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 01:35 PM~15414059
> *STEVE D QUESTION. IF YOU HAVE DROPED LOWER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND DROPED UPPER MOUNTS IS THAT RADICAL???
> *


i wouldnt say it was radical maybe street radical/super street ,but it still has to lay out and drive to the hop and be clean if not its just another ragedy hopper :biggrin: it also depends on how long the trailing arms are if there stock length then it should be street if there longer than ya whole car then not street lol


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2009, 01:40 PM~15414111
> *i wouldnt say it was radical maybe street radical/super street  ,but it still has to lay out and drive to the hop and be clean if not its just another ragedy hopper  :biggrin:
> *


SO ITS RADICAL PLAN AND SIMPLE


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 01:41 PM~15414133
> *SO ITS RADICAL PLAN AND SIMPLE
> *


im not saying either way but i am saying that the LS won 1 and the cutty won 1 ,what is funny tho is the monte didnt want nuttin to do with rons cutty thats on stock locations


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:31 PM~15414011
> *SO NOW ITS LAID OUT THAT MAKES IT STREET U R REALLY A RETARD... U FUCKING BMH CHEERLEADERS ARE FUCKIN DUMB,...HAHAHAHAH
> *


Whens the last time you seen a street car with its tires pushed to the fuckin trunk? Cmon on now you know your wrong! I almost laughed when you looked at my car and called in a radical and then pulled that circus car off its trailer LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 01:44 PM~15414161
> *Whens the last time you seen a street car with its tires pushed to the fuckin trunk? Cmon on now you know your wrong! I almost laughed when you looked at my car and called in a radical and then pulled that circus car off its trailer LOL
> *


PURPLE LAME WHOS CAR IS IT CUZ THERE 3-4 OR 5 OF YOU CRASH DUMMIES CRYIN OVER IT!!!!!! YOU WERENT LAUGHIN WIN U LOST SUCKA!!!HAHAHAHAHAHA BUT IM LAUGHING NOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:51 PM~15414207
> *PURPLE LAME WHOS CAR IS IT CUZ THERE 3-4 OR 5 OF YOU CRASH DUMMIES CRYIN OVER IT!!!!!! YOU WERENT LAUGHIN WIN U LOST SUCKA!!!HAHAHAHAHAHA BUT IM LAUGHING NOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its my car Angel Girl.. And actually I was laughin when I wore your ass out with it  ..


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 20 2009, 01:43 PM~15414150
> *im not saying either way but i am saying that the LS won 1 and the cutty won 1 ,what is funny tho is the monte didnt want nuttin to do with rons cutty thats on stock locations
> *


YOU DUMB ASS AUSSIE........ WE DONT BACK DOWN HOMEBOY SHOULDA JUST PULLED IT UP WE HOPPED 5-6 CARS WE WERENT STANDING AROUND WITH THUMBS UP ARE ASSES. IF IT WANTED TO HOPP THAT BAD SHOULA FUCKIN PULLED UP NOW YOUR JUST AN EXCUSSE WHY YOU DIDNT


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 01:53 PM~15414221
> *Its my car Angel Girl.. And actually I was laughin when I wore your ass out with it   ..
> *


YA ANGEL"S GOT YOUR GIRL ALRIGHT....HAHAHAHA AND NOW YOUR WRITING FAIRTALES CUZ THAT SHIT YOU WROTE NEVER HAPPENED LIL HO-MO HYDRAULICS


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:59 PM~15414264
> *YA ANGEL"S GOT YOUR GIRL ALRIGHT....HAHAHAHA AND NOW YOUR WRITING FAIRTALES CUZ THAT SHIT YOU WROTE NEVER HAPPENED LIL HO-MO HYDRAULICS
> *


Shit your trippin.. Maybe one of these days that monte's bumper will see concrete!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 02:08 PM~15414348
> *Shit your trippin.. Maybe one of these days that monte's bumper will see concrete!
> *


WTF NOW PURPLE LIAR!!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:09 PM~15414360
> *WTF NOW PURPLE LAIR!!!
> *


What the fuck is a Lair? Man you must still be a little dizzy from that ass whoopin we gave ya :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 12:59 PM~15414264
> *YA ANGEL"S GOT YOUR GIRL ALRIGHT....HAHAHAHA AND NOW YOUR WRITING FAIRTALES CUZ THAT SHIT YOU WROTE NEVER HAPPENED LIL HO-MO HYDRAULICS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 02:10 PM~15414371
> *What the fuck is a Lair? Man you must still be a little dizzy from that ass whoopin we gave ya  :biggrin:
> *


FAILED


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:33 PM~15414038
> *WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT mR wEEPy :tears:  :tears:
> *


ON SOME REAL SHIT COME THREW TO THE MIDWEST AN WE'LL SEE WATS GOOD AND WHO KNOWS I MIGHT INTRODUCE YOU TO DOROTHY....


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:16 PM~15414423
> *FAILED
> *


Yup just like you did in Vegas


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 20 2009, 02:18 PM~15414437
> *ON SOME REAL SHIT COME THREW TO THE MIDWEST AN WE'LL SEE WATS GOOD AND WHO KNOWS I MIGHT INTRODUCE YOU TO DOROTHY....
> *


IS SHE WHITE I LOVE COUNTRY WHITE GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:19 PM~15414451
> *IS SHE WHITE I LOVE COUNTRY WHITE GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yezzziiirrr LOL :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:19 PM~15414451
> *IS SHE WHITE I LOVE COUNTRY WHITE GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YEZZIR.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 02:18 PM~15414439
> *Yup just like you did in Vegas
> *


WHATEVER YOU SAY PURPLE FAIRYTALES


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Oct 20 2009, 02:20 PM~15414455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BUT NO THANX!!! I DONT NEED HELP LIKE U BAFUNES ILL FIND THE BITCH ON MY OWN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:22 PM~15414480
> *THANX BUT NO THANX!!! I DONT NEED HELP LIKE U BAFUNES ILL FIND THE BITCH ON MY OWN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Mayby not, but you could use our help on your cars! So either way it would be beneficial for you to come down LOL


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:22 PM~15414480
> *THANX BUT NO THANX!!! I DONT NEED HELP LIKE U BAFUNES ILL FIND THE BITCH ON MY OWN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AWWW CMON ILL ATLEAST SHOW YOU WHERE THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD IS AT
:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 20 2009, 02:25 PM~15414502
> *Mayby not, but you could use our help on your cars! So either way it would be beneficial  for you to come down LOL
> *


PURPLE GAYZ NOW WHY WOULD I DO THAT??? YOU GOT UR INFO FROM THE WEST HOMIE IM ON THE WEST WHERE IT IS THE BEST. MAN U WATCH WAY TO MANY VIDEOS


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 20 2009, 02:28 PM~15414524
> *AWWW CMON ILL ATLEAST SHOW YOU WHERE THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD IS AT
> :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT YOU SHOW ME HOW U CAN DISAPPEAR!!!!!POOF BE GONE!!!


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:30 PM~15414539
> *HOW BOUT YOU SHOW ME HOW U  CAN DISAPPEAR!!!!!POOF BE GONE!!!
> *


 hno:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 20 2009, 02:39 PM~15414600
> *hno:
> *


KEPT U AWAY FOR 9 MIN THOUGH


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:41 PM~15414611
> *KEPT U AWAY FOR 9 MIN THOUGH
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Gettin GOOD in here...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:54 PM~15414692
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *




:machinegun:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

this wasnt supossed to be a win lose whos best topic ill i was saying is i miss when you couldnt tell the deferance between show street or hopper. heres pics off some of the hoppers that were on the streets of vegas when i left


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up angel-boy


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

notice how they all are compleat cars to me the extra 30 in the sport has gained has tooken away the pride in ownership that used to be worth more that the trophy


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 20 2009, 03:30 PM~15414992
> *notice how they all are compleat cars to me the extra 30 in the sport has gained has tooken away the pride in ownership that used to be worth more that the trophy
> *


FUNNY YOU SAY THAT BUT ALL OUR CARS ARE COMPLETE AND CLEAN MY CAR HAS A FRONT BUMPER INSIDE THE BUMPER COVER DOING 95 COMIN DOWN MURALED OUT RIMS CHROME ENGINE CHROME UNDER CARRIDGE INTERIOR THAT UR GIRL WILL JOCK REAL SHIT... AND BEATS THAT BUMP HARDER THEN ANY OF UR DAILY DRIVER CARS SO WHERE ARE YOU GOING WITH THIS SHIT KANSASFULLOFSHIT
HERE SOMETHING U MIGHT NEVER KNOW NOTHING ABOUT


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 06:33 PM~15413025
> *hahahaha SURE I DID !!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


if i had my eyes on short bald dudes, id have my eyes on bigM or OJ :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Oct 20 2009, 03:53 PM~15415198
> *if i had my eyes on short bald dudes, id have my eyes on bigM  or OJ  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :barf: :barf:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 20 2009, 03:25 PM~15414951
> *what up angel-boy
> *


WHUT UP BIG AL


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:56 PM~15415222
> *:0  :0  :0  :barf:  :barf:
> *


    :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

I feel the hop game is fucked up. Everybody going with these 18 and up strokes in the ass, whateva happened to 12s and 14s on 13s and 14s with no more than 14 batteries and extending the upper trailing arm an inch, and pulling out single and double gates pullin up bustin ****** ass? ****** need to go back to the 90s on this hop game. No weight no hate! Whateva happened to muthaf___s hittin they own switch?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

CALLING OUT HOPPERS TO THE CITY OF ANAHEIM ON 12 / 06 /09 . ITS A TOY DRIVE SLASH CAR SHOW N HOP $300.00 1ST PLACE WINNERS SINGLE ,DOUBLE ,AND RADICAL. FLYER ON SHOW AND EVENTS.....


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON BUT WHEN 1 OF THOSE JUNK CARS GOES OUT AND HOPS YOU GUYS ARE ALL THERE WATHCHING THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2009, 04:26 PM~15415438
> *ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON BUT WHEN 1 OF THOSE JUNK CARS GOES OUT AND HOPS YOU GUYS ARE ALL THERE WATHCHING THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2009, 03:26 PM~15415438
> *ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON BUT WHEN 1 OF THOSE JUNK CARS GOES OUT AND HOPS YOU GUYS ARE ALL THERE WATHCHING THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


    not saying a fucken word   !!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 05:51 PM~15415183
> *FUNNY YOU SAY THAT BUT ALL OUR CARS ARE COMPLETE AND CLEAN MY CAR HAS A FRONT BUMPER INSIDE THE BUMPER COVER DOING 95 COMIN DOWN MURALED OUT RIMS CHROME ENGINE CHROME UNDER CARRIDGE INTERIOR THAT UR GIRL WILL JOCK REAL SHIT... AND BEATS THAT BUMP HARDER THEN ANY OF UR DAILY DRIVER CARS SO WHERE ARE YOU GOING WITH THIS SHIT KANSASFULLOFSHIT
> HERE SOMETHING U MIGHT NEVER KNOW NOTHING ABOUT
> 
> ...


thanx for making my point this ones is clean as hell,now do the same with the elco and youll realy have my respect(not that it matters to you) :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

no matter how clean of hopper you got you still go'n to have haters..


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2009, 06:26 PM~15415438
> *ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON BUT WHEN 1 OF THOSE JUNK CARS GOES OUT AND HOPS YOU GUYS ARE ALL THERE WATHCHING THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not surprised or impressed by the junkyard hoppers,but when a clean ass ride pulls in the pit and hit 80 im very impressed :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 20 2009, 07:35 PM~15416583
> *no matter how clean of hopper you got you still go'n to have haters..
> *


Your exactly right and it will always be AngelGirl Hatin! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

It's nice to be refreshed that the hopping scene if still 97% crap talk and 3% improving the cars/sport.

How about you build something legit and slammin so you wont have to argue about who won.

Hopping has become like the special olympics..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 20 2009, 07:39 PM~15418026
> *:0
> FLAMEING TITTIES UR A FUCKEN CHIPPER!!!!IL BREAK THAT 62 OFF  :0
> *


i dont worry about you !!!! you washed up!!! you cant beat me!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2009, 06:45 PM~15417464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 07:02 PM~15417677
> *NAW YOUR CAR IS THOUGH!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:02 PM~15417677
> *NAW YOUR CAR IS THOUGH!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




THAT SHIT MEAN I DONT KNO WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT..... :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 20 2009, 04:26 PM~15415438
> *ALL THIS SHIT TALKING GOING ON BUT WHEN 1 OF THOSE JUNK CARS GOES OUT AND HOPS YOU GUYS ARE ALL THERE WATHCHING THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X10000


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 12:31 PM~15414011
> *SO NOW ITS LAID OUT THAT MAKES IT STREET U R REALLY A RETARD... U FUCKING BMH CHEERLEADERS ARE FUCKIN DUMB,...HAHAHAHAH
> *



Funniest part of this statement :uh: is that you cheerlead for How High and don't even use there product!!! So who needs pom poms ANGEL??????? I would step lightly with the cheerleading comment!! OOO ya a Daddy comments, good job at having your daddy call Oj yesterday with the threat of coming up here!! Don't worry he knows the whole story now, your Daddy that is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 01:14 PM~15423472
> *Funniest part of this statement  :uh:  is that you cheerlead for How High and don't even use there product!!! So who needs pom poms ANGEL???????  I would step lightly with the cheerleading comment!! OOO ya a Daddy comments, good job at having your daddy call Oj yesterday with the threat of coming up here!! Don't worry he knows the whole story now, your Daddy that is!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU ANGEL!!! :biggrin: YOUR MY FAVORITE!!! I was almost done with this topic now I think I am!! :werd:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

I stand correct and not by you Angel, you do have a block from them!!!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Indoor show! Vendors, Bikini contest, hop, and concert!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 12:14 PM~15423472
> *Funniest part of this statement  :uh:  is that you cheerlead for How High and don't even use there product!!! So who needs pom poms ANGEL???????  I would step lightly with the cheerleading comment!! OOO ya a Daddy comments, good job at having your daddy call Oj yesterday with the threat of coming up here!! Don't worry he knows the whole story now, your Daddy that is!!!  :biggrin:
> *


MRS FAIRTALE MAGIC ARE YOU WRITING STORYS TOO. HOW DO YOU COME UP WITH THIS STUFF.. I CAN GO HOPP RIGHT NOW CAN YOU SAY THE SAME FOR UR CHEERLEADER GOOF SINCE U SPEAK FOR HIS EXCUSSES . AND SINCE YOU LIKE TO MAKE UP FAIRTALES I GOT ONE FOR YOU. ITS CALLED PULL UP OR SHUT UP.......... BUT LIKE I SAID ITS JUST A FAIRTALE IN REAL LIFE IM THE ONE WITH A HOPPER NOT YOU. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 12:34 PM~15423618
> *YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU ANGEL!!!  :biggrin: YOUR MY FAVORITE!!! I was almost done with this topic now I think I am!!  :werd:
> *


THATS WHAT THEY ALL SAY BEFORE I GIVE EM THE BOOT!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 01:48 PM~15424278
> *I stand correct and not by you Angel, you do have a block from them!!!
> *


THATS ALL THE POWER I NEED.........2 LICKS TO GET THE ??????????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 03:41 PM~15425440
> *THATS ALL THE POWER I NEED.........2 LICKS TO GET THE ??????????
> *


what did ryan tell you about hitting bumper in 2 licks :biggrin: :biggrin: for any1 who dont know ryan is my 9 year old son,angel was telling him how his car hitts bumper in 2 licks ryan was like thats gotta be full of weight hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 10:03 PM~15428620
> *what did ryan tell you about hitting bumper in 2 licks  :biggrin:  :biggrin: for any1 who dont know ryan is my 9 year old son,angel was telling him how his car hitts bumper in 2 licks ryan was like thats gotta be full of weight hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2009, 08:58 PM~15418221
> *i dont worry about you !!!! you washed up!!! you cant beat me!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT IS WASHED UP IS THOSE TANK TOPS U WEAR!!!! :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 08:03 PM~15428620
> *what did ryan tell you about hitting bumper in 2 licks  :biggrin:  :biggrin: for any1 who dont know ryan is my 9 year old son,angel was telling him how his car hitts bumper in 2 licks ryan was like thats gotta be full of weight hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT NO!!!!!!!!!KILLED IT.....


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 21 2009, 07:37 PM~15429147
> *WHAT IS WASHED UP IS THOSE TANK TOPS U WEAR!!!! :0
> *


like a see through pair of boxers ur threw :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 12:57 PM~15414250
> *YOU DUMB ASS AUSSIE........ WE DONT excuse, Let my motors cool off !!!!! and as soon as Ron walked off, you tried to pull up on Jerry....Chippers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15429701
> *You did make an excuse, Let my motors cool off !!!!! and as soon as Ron walked off, you tried to pull up on Jerry....Chippers
> That will be #11 on the new shirt ,"may motors are hot" :0
> and #12, I'm not stuck, I can just walk fast around the parking lot" :cheesy:
> ...


RON STOP ACTING LIKE A DAM WEINIE AND POST UP IN UR NAME INSTEAD OF USING THIS ONE ...EVRYONE KNOW MRS BMH LEAVES THE SHOP AT 5 DUMMIE.

NICE TRY THOUGH I COULDNT HIDE BEHIND A WOMAN!!! BUT THATS JUST ME....
YOU HAVE TOMANY


SIDELINE DUMMIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15429783
> *RON STOP ACTING LIKE A DAM WEINIE AND POST UP IN UR NAME INSTEAD OF USING THIS ONE ...EVRYONE KNOW MRS BMH LEAVES THE SHOP AT 5 DUMMIE.
> 
> NICE TRY THOUGH I COULDNT HIDE BEHIND A WOMAN!!! BUT THATS JUST ME
> *


how do you know jess aint at home on the laptop :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 09:37 PM~15429866
> *how do you know jess aint at home on the laptop  :biggrin:
> *


IF IT ISNT CAPTIN SAVE-A-DUMMIE..... WHY DO U GET IN THE MIX ARE YOU REALLY A NUTRIDER THAT BAD?????????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

cos i like fukin wit ya homie :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 09:41 PM~15429936
> *cos i like fukin wit ya homie  :biggrin:
> *


BRING UR CAR OUT THIS WAY AND U CAN FUCK WITH ME STINKY D


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 09:43 PM~15429963
> *BRING UR CAR OUT THIS WAY AND U CAN FUCK WITH ME STINKY D
> *


how about you come out here you can hop me and the kansas boys you know you would take a win over my cutty after all ive only got 12 batts and stock locations but if you pull up i may get lucky n u break or get stuck :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stINKYie d_@Oct 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15430002
> *how about you come out here you can hop me and the kansas boys you know you would take a win over my cutty after all ive only got 12 batts and stock locations but if you pull up i may get lucky n u break or get stuck  :biggrin:
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!! U SURE DO NEED HELP. BUT U SAID STOCK LOCATIONS BUT UR TIRES A WAY BACK SO UR A RADICAL FROM WHAT UR KC BOYS SAY!!! COOL WHERE IN THE SAME CLASS .... IMMA BRAKE THE STINK OFF YOU STINKY D
AND U COME THIS WAY UR IN A RANGE ROVER OR IS IT JUST A GOVERMENT ISSUE???????????


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 09:53 PM~15430081
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN!!!!!! U SURE DO NEED HELP.  BUT U SAID STOCK LOCATIONS BUT UR TIRES A WAY BACK SO UR A RADICAL FROM WHAT UR KC BOYS SAY!!! COOL WHERE IN THE SAME CLASS .... IMMA BRAKE THE STINK OFF YOU STINKY D
> AND U COME THIS WAY UR IN A RANGE ROVER OR IS IT JUST A GOVERMENT ISSUE???????????
> *


my rear end is pushed back 1.5inches :biggrin: goverment issue nope its all mine bought and payed for dont worry homie once i get my new tow truck il bring a car or maybe 2 out to vegas


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 10:00 PM~15430177
> *my rear end is pushed back 1.5inches  :biggrin: goverment issue nope its all mine bought and payed for dont worry homie once i get my new tow truck il bring a car or maybe 2 out to vegas
> *


JUST LEAVE UR ARM PITTS AT HOME!!!!!!!!!!! U SMELL SO BAD U MADE RIGHT GUARD TURN LEFT.AND OLDSPICE GET YOUNG YOU DOIN BAD


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15430260
> *JUST LEAVE UR ARM PITTS AT HOME!!!!!!!!!!! U SMELL SO BAD U MADE RIGHT GUARD TURN LEFT.AND OLDSPICE GET YOUNG YOU DOIN BAD
> *


why you scared you may get beat by a skinny white boy :biggrin: :biggrin: il let goof beat you a few more times 1st :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 10:11 PM~15430312
> *why you scared you may get beat by a skinny white boy  :biggrin:  :biggrin: il let goof beat you a few more times 1st  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST DONT OFFER TO BBQ CUZ IT SMELLS LIKE UR GRILLIN ONIONS ALREADY STINKY D


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:13 PM~15430343
> *JUST DONT OFFER TO BBQ CUZ IT SMELLS LIKE UR GRILLIN ONIONS ALREADY STINKY D
> *


i didnt see you complaining at the last bbq :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 10:15 PM~15430369
> *i didnt see you complaining at the last bbq  :biggrin:
> *


*I ASK, HOLD THE ONIONS THEY SAID WHAT ONIONS!!!FUNNY HOW U WALK UP!!!!*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:13 PM~15430343
> *JUST DONT OFFER TO BBQ CUZ IT SMELLS LIKE UR GRILLIN ONIONS ALREADY STINKY D
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Oct 21 2009, 10:19 PM~15430427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15430260
> *JUST LEAVE UR ARM PITTS AT HOME!!!!!!!!!!! U SMELL SO BAD U MADE RIGHT GUARD TURN LEFT.AND OLDSPICE GET YOUNG YOU DOIN BAD
> *


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2009, 10:19 PM~15430427
> *I ASK, HOLD THE ONIONS THEY SAID WHAT ONIONS!!!FUNNY HOW U WALK UP!!!!
> *


U LOOK LIKE A ONION!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL Onion rings anyone :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2009, 11:46 PM~15430002
> *how about you come out here you can hop me and the kansas boys you know you would take a win over my cutty after all ive only got 12 batts and stock locations but if you pull up i may get lucky n u break or get stuck  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXTACY (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 22 2009, 07:11 PM~15438407
> *:dunno:
> *


WATS GOOD PERM..... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15445940
> *WATS GOOD PERM..... :biggrin:
> *


sup holms.. u kno how it iz... they love me they hate me... but they will never forget me


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------

